# What do you think of these?



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004-06-PONTIAC-GTO-18-STAGGERED-WHEELS_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ43958QQihZ017QQitemZ270002466478QQrdZ1


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think they look sweet. I saw them on ebay to and thought about buying them my self!!


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

looks nice. what is the weight?


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I think the stock wheels are nicer looking. These look plain and boring. I say, if your going to get new wheels, they should look nicer than the stock ones.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

DAH GTO said:


> I think the stock wheels are nicer looking. These look plain and boring. I say, if your going to get new wheels, they should look nicer than the stock ones.


Agree totally.........I think these look a lot like the stock chromies I just sold. Running Ronal chrome ones now, they really show off the Baer brakes.

JET


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I like the look of the factory wheels and these look a lot like them. If you want to run more rubber without rub, these seem like a great option.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah I just liked the price. I think I'm actually going to go w/ reg aluminum wheels. I want bigger tires in the rear though like 265's in the rear and 235's in front w/ 17"s. I will post pics when I get them set up


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

You can put 265's on the stock wheels (rear) and use the money for more power, you can never have too much power.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

won't 265's not fit properly on a 8" rim? it might be a big stretch. usually, 8" rims are not good for more than a 255.


----------



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

looks like crap JMOP


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

KeiterGTO said:


> looks like crap JMOP


:agree 

Stock 18s look better and better over time


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not into them. Better off sticking with factory -- and applying your $750 towards something like TSW Thruxtons, etc.


----------

